# Come on: sales lookout secret checks



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

Cycling wear...shoes, socks....and shorts. More type now that double as walking shorts with waistband, etc. For cycling, the material needs to be tough for all wear-tear on saddle. Styled for reduced body chafing. Normally not cheap. And I seem to wear them out after a few years.

So it's not high heel/spike shoes, etc.  After all, only I can only fit certain clothing styles for cycling, limited choice in my size.

And I love ploughing through cycling catalogs.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

I nearly ordered something I thought was from a Canadian firm. Then realized the distributor was in the U.S. So forget that... One needs to check if there is a real mortar and brick address, which has been my strong preference for online ordering which I rarely order online.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I know that maybe you are pining for when you can go riding.
But is there anything wrong with what you rode in last year? 

My wife for a long time had a LL Bean and Lands End print catalog fetish. 
We agreed to put them aside for past the date when on the sale items have to be ordered buy.
Then she discovered that her buying expenses from the catalog shopping came way down.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

The only real cycling specific clothing I ride in is my helmet.

In the summer, I wear a construction worker's reflective safety t-shirt and a baggy pair of swimming trunks or shorts.

In the winter, I wear layers as if I'm out walking, long johns under nylon sports pants and winter hiking boots with ice spikes.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

Ponderling said:


> I know that maybe you are pining for when you can go riding.
> But is there anything wrong with what you rode in last year?
> 
> My wife for a long time had a LL Bean and Lands End print catalog fetish.
> ...


It become increasing difficulty to find hi-vi cycling light vest for women...that's not super expensive! I just like to have an extra one around. And I never wear black. Don't like bright pink vest for women.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Do cycling companies have pro deals?

I have expensive outdoor hobbies and I've been able to get pro deals at a lot of companies. For the most part it just means I don't have to wait for sales or buy what's on sale (usually the stuff they expected more people to buy so not ideal..) Some companies like OR stack sales so I tend to buy a lot from them

Getting Pro deals is not too hard - I know people who do their hobby paid part time just to get benefits like ski patroller/instructors even ski resort cashier. Sometimes even just uploading pictures to Instagram counts or joining a non-profit. You can even try saying you're training to be a pro athlete

If it's something you do far beyond casually it's not too hard


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks like Outdoor Prolink is just starting in Canada









Outdoor Prolink Expands its Canadian Pro Purchase Program with More Brand Offerings


BOULDER, Colo. (Aug. 17th, 2022)– After 17 years of doing business in the United States, Outdoor Prolink, the pro purchase program created for outdoor professionals at the heart of the industry, announced its expansion into Canada last Fall. Over the past ten months, Outdoor Prolink Canada has...




www.bicycleretailer.com





It's better to go direct to the company you use a lot. Not many companies in Canada unfortunately (I can think of a few but I don't even link/use them because they are usually crazy overpriced and not even as good) I like a lot of US based outdoor companies


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

jlunfirst said:


> It become increasing difficulty to find hi-vi cycling light vest for women...that's not super expensive!


Just make your own, buy a bright vest or shirt you like and, if needed, sew on some reflective material.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

m3s said:


> Looks like Outdoor Prolink is just starting in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'll look. I can only think if a local cycling group had their own established registered name, they would get a small deal with local retailer. Owning and managing a bike store with bikes, apparel and accessories is a profit challenge because one is targetting a pretty narrow potential market. The larger outdoor Canadian stores, Atmosphere, Sportchek don't really cater to cyclists much at all. 

MEC has drastically reduced its focus on cycling in terms of choice for apparel and accessories. So then it comes down to local independent bike stores which have the rare thing I've snapped up.

I'm not super keen to order apparel from the U.S. The probability of not fitting me is high enough,plus if I get stuck with any extra duty/shipping charges.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

Tostig said:


> The only real cycling specific clothing I ride in is my helmet.
> 
> In the summer, I wear a construction worker's reflective safety t-shirt and a baggy pair of swimming trunks or shorts.
> 
> ...


That's great. I've been cycling around in walking shorts made of very tough material, with 1-2 pockets which works really well for me. For tights, I just buy and wear regular black / dark tights that one might go to the gym for. I've been cycling for long distances, multi-day, not padded cycling bottoms. Since cycling is my lifestyle/means of transportation during non-winter seasons, I do wear out a pr. of tights every 2 yrs. or so. I wear cycling jerseys which I have many (if I don't gain weight) and they are made of tough material. So I wear cycling jerseys as old as from...20 yrs. ago.  I wear jerseys because I don't want to wear out /smell up my regular tops. They are for off-bike occasions. Got my rain g








ear which I do wear or layer up in cold weather. I have 3 helmets...one of them fun. It doesn't quite fit my head so worn for shorter rides.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

jlunfirst said:


> Well, I'll look. I can only think if a local cycling group had their own established registered name, they would get a small deal with local retailer. Owning and managing a bike store with bikes, apparel and accessories is a profit challenge because one is targetting a pretty narrow potential market. The larger outdoor Canadian stores, Atmosphere, Sportchek don't really cater to cyclists much at all.
> 
> MEC has drastically reduced its focus on cycling in terms of choice for apparel and accessories. So then it comes down to local independent bike stores which have the rare thing I've snapped up.
> 
> I'm not super keen to order apparel from the U.S. The probability of not fitting me is high enough,plus if I get stuck with any extra duty/shipping charges.


MEC is crap now. Last time I ordered from them was over 10 years ago. They are no longer a co-op - went retail and failed

Thing is now you can skip the middle man like MEC. I order most of my outdoor gear directly from the company. Win-win for everyone. The rare things I've had to return or repair I was also treated far better than retail would. They can see the history of how much I buy

Duty charges from US is hit or miss. USPS/Canada Post usually doesn't bother. However shipping to US is much cheaper so I usually do that


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

m3s said:


> MEC is crap now. Last time I ordered from them was over 10 years ago. They are no longer a co-op - went retail and failed
> 
> Thing is now you can skip the middle man like MEC. I order most of my outdoor gear directly from the company. Win-win for everyone. The rare things I've had to return or repair I was also treated far better than retail would. They can see the history of how much I buy
> 
> Duty charges from US is hit or miss. USPS/Canada Post usually doesn't bother. However shipping to US is much cheaper so I usually do that


MEC expanded way too fast.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

jlunfirst said:


> It become increasing difficulty to find hi-vi cycling light vest for women...that's not super expensive! I just like to have an extra one around. And I never wear black. Don't like bright pink vest for women.


For some reason I had formed the impression you were a man. My mistake!


----------

